
Seeing Networks in New York City - guiambros
http://seeingnetworks.in/nyc/
======
ablation
I would also respectfully submit the AT&T Long Lines Building aka 33 Thomas
Street. A most intriguing looking building.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/33_Thomas_Street](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/33_Thomas_Street)

~~~
graedus
Indeed, I was surprised that didn't make the top of the list.

------
jnaglick
I suppose Subway Signaling would be a book unto itself

------
finnn
I'd love to see more of the sort of information for other cities, seems like
it could be brought together in some sort of wiki or OSM-based system to allow
crowd-sourced data.

~~~
guiambros
The author, Ingrid Burrington [1], gave a talk last week at Eyeo 2015, and she
briefly mentioned the possibility of doing this in other cities.

My guess is that it'd have to be a crowdsourced effort, given the complexity
and cost of traveling to each city. Definitely would be a nice collaborative
project.

[1] [https://twitter.com/lifewinning](https://twitter.com/lifewinning)

